# Canada Mobility Visa and NIE



## canadaexp (Jan 22, 2013)

I have just arrived in Barcelona with the 1 year youth mobility visa between Canada and Spain. I am having trouble though getting my NIE (and therefor can't do many things). 

Nobody really seems to know what I have to do and whether I need a contract or not before I apply for the NIE (I was originally told no, but the officina de extranjeros said yes).

Does anybody have any experience this?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

canadaexp said:


> I have just arrived in Barcelona with the 1 year youth mobility visa between Canada and Spain. I am having trouble though getting my NIE (and therefor can't do many things).
> 
> Nobody really seems to know what I have to do and whether I need a contract or not before I apply for the NIE (I was originally told no, but the officina de extranjeros said yes).
> 
> Does anybody have any experience this?


:welcome:

you don't need a contract for just a NIE number - you don't even have to live/be in Spain to have one

to register as resident you DO, but I thought that with the youth mobility visa you didn't have to register, since you already have 'permission' :confused2:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Why are so many people confused about the difference between an NIE and 'residencia'?


I know that the NIE is printed on the 'residencia' but they are completely different beasts!


I wonder whether the foreigners offices are confusing people or perhaps other web sites.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Why are so many people confused about the difference between an NIE and 'residencia'?
> 
> 
> I know that the NIE is printed on the 'residencia' but they are completely different beasts!
> ...


maybe both 

there's certainly a push for people to register as resident - & I guess that since the OP is resident that might be where the confusion at the extranjería comes in - I suppose they can't be expected to know everything ....... though they should really


----------



## worldtravlyn (Jan 13, 2014)

hey my fellow Canadian!!! I sure hope that you get this reply, as your original post was over a year ago.

My girlfriend are applying for the Youth Mobility Visa as I type this message to you. Our flights to Barcelona are set for August 26th, and I am not going to lie....this process is making me go insane!!! lol

Everything is so vague and I can't seem to get all of the information required to complete the visa app so that we are approved. 

Is there anything you can tell us to help us with this process? Any tips and guidance that you can provide is GREATLY appreciated. And if you are still in BCN, drinks are on me when we get there!

Thanks a TON!

Brooklyn and Anne
Vancouver Canada - Barcelona, Spain.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

worldtravlyn said:


> hey my fellow Canadian!!! I sure hope that you get this reply, as your original post was over a year ago.
> 
> My girlfriend are applying for the Youth Mobility Visa as I type this message to you. Our flights to Barcelona are set for August 26th, and I am not going to lie....this process is making me go insane!!! lol
> 
> ...


Hi Brooklyn and Anne. Welcome to the forum.

There was someone else from Canada asking about the Youth Mobility Program. There's lots of info in the thread here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/427017-au-pair-canada.html

I hope that helps.


----------

